# Mediterranean Marinated Salad...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jan 20, 2003)

Mediterranean Marinated Salad
Source: Star Tribune - Mpls/St. Paul 
Exchanges
Serves 6.

You can add beans, tuna or any other protein to this easy salad.

• 1/2 c. water
• 1/2 c. fresh lemon juice
• 2 tbsp. olive oil
• 2 garlic cloves, pressed
• 1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
• 1 yellow bell pepper, chopped
• 1 red bell pepper, chopped
• 1 c. chopped broccoli florets
• 1 c. chopped cauliflower florets
• 1 c. cubed part-skin mozzarella cheese
• 1/4 c. pitted minced Nicoise olives

In large salad bowl, combine water, lemon juice, oil, garlic and black pepper. Mix well.  Add bell peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, cheese and olives. Toss well to coat vegetables with marinade.   Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes, stirring
occasionally.

One serving equals: Calories 95...Carbohydrates 5 g...Protein 7 g...Fat 6 g
(saturated fat 3 g)...Cholesterol 12 mg...Sodium 180 mg...Calcium 181 mg... fiber 2 g ++++ Exchanges:1 vegetable, 1 medium-fat meat.


----------

